# Boris Karloff's "Thriller"



## j d worthington (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure whether this belongs here, or elsewhere, but for those who either have seen and remember with fondness (and a few shudders) or who have heard of its reputation and would like to judge for themselves, the entire series (both seasons) of Thriller will be released on DVD August 31 of this year. That's 67 episodes, varying from crime-based thrillers (most of which are early on in ths first season) to weird and supernatural tales by some of the best: Robert Bloch, Richard Matheson, August Derleth, Lady Cynthia Asquith, Edgar Allan Poe, Robert E. Howard... the list is quite extensive. It also featured some great talent... some of the best working in the film & tv industry at the time, and was hosted by Karloff (who also starred in some of the episodes). It also featured music by such as Jerry Goldsmith (whose score for "Mr. George" has stuck with me for over 40 years) and Morton Stevens.

Remastered, with Dolby sound, 14 discs, and has quite a few bonus features, including audio commentaries by some of the few surviving talent as well as scholars on Karloff and the weird tale.

I had the chance to see quite a lot of this again about two years ago, and it is amazing how much of it holds up beautifully, and manages to still convey a powerful atmosphere. High recommended....

Amazon.com: Thriller: The Complete Series: Boris Karloff, William Shatner, Leslie Nielson, Rip Torn, Richard Chamberlain, Cloris Leachman, Mary Tyler Moore, Russell Johnson, Edward Platt, Natalie Schafer, Tom Poston, Elizabeth Montgomery, Marie Slaug


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember watching these as a lad. Lots of fun.

I also enjoyed Karloff in *Colonel March of Scotland Yard* from a few years before.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jun 29, 2012)

I think I either borrowed a disc or two or viewed certain episodes on NETFLIX streaming; I recall searching by actors for the ones I wanted to see. Other than that, little else than that the series is in my queue.


----------



## dask (Jun 30, 2012)

I may have seen some of these as a kid but have no recollection of it. Watched some BEYOND THE VEIL episodes a while back. I enjoyed them.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 30, 2012)

While I've not yet had the money to pick up the boxed set (which I bloody well intend to do ASAP), I have at least had the chance to see several of them again, and though the first few are a bit shaky as the series tried to find its direction -- whether to be a straightforward thriller/crime series, or something darker and more in the fantasy/horror vein -- nonetheless I stand by what I said earlier: these really do stand up quite well, on the whole. Some better than others, of course, but you have some first-rate scenarists writing them, as well as top-notch talent both before and behind the cameras....


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 30, 2012)

Jeffbert said:


> I think I either borrowed a disc or two or viewed certain episodes on NETFLIX streaming; I recall searching by actors for the ones I wanted to see. Other than that, little else than that the series is in my queue.


 
I had the series in my "Instant Q" on Netflix streaming for a while, but they seem to have pulled it. Not sure why.


----------

